# SPICY BBQ SAUCE



## masta (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a great BBQ sauce for those like a little heat and my biggest rib fan (my son Hunter) helped me develop this and it is worth sharing!


</font>1 cup tomato ketchup<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /></font></font></span>

</font>1 chipotle pepper in Adobo (chopped fine)</font></font></span>

</font>½ cup dark brown sugar</font></font></span>

</font>1 tbsp honey</font></font></span>

</font>2 tbsp white balsamic vinegar</font></font></span>

</font>2 tbsp water</font></font></span>

</font>1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce</font></font></span>

</font>1 tsp kosher salt</font></font></span>

</font>1 tsp fresh ground black pepper</font></font></span>

</font>½ tsp garlic powder</font></font></span>

</font>½ tsp ground ginger</font></font></span>

</font>½ tsp dry mustard</font></font></span>

</font>¼ tsp onion powder</font></font></span>

</font>¼ tsp liquid smoke</font></font></span>

</font></font></span>

</font>Combine all ingredients in sauce pan and cook over low
heat for 30 mins </font></font></span>

</font>Makes about 2 cups enough for 3 full racks of baby back
ribs</font></font></span>

</font>


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2011)

Now that just sounds delish!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 13, 2011)

Now I need to go shopping and get some ribs and ingredients! Thanks for sharing Scott.


----------



## masta (Apr 13, 2011)

I will be cooking ribs tomorrow in the smoker!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 13, 2011)

You had me at Chipotle!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2011)

Im on my way!


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2011)

Recipe for smoker.. Time/Temp.. mop? wood etc...


----------



## masta (Apr 13, 2011)

I use aMasterbuilt electric smoker which maintains the proper temp over a long period of time like a champ. Prep of ribs is simple with removal of membrane of back side of baby back ribs. Then a generous sprinkle of Valley Spice sweet rub which is a combo of Mojjo, smoked Paprika and turbanoando sugar(sugar in the raw). Let ribs warm to room temp for 1 hour before putting into preheated smoker. I run the smoker at a temp of 215 F and cook ribs for a total of 6 hours. Water soaked hickory chips are replaced every hour. This smoker has a chip pan above the heating element and you must dump the burnt chips each time before adding more. After 4 hours spritz the ribs with apple juice every45 mins to maintain moisture. After removing from smoker slather with BBQ sauce and place on very hot grill for 2 mins each side just to caramelize the sauce and serve!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG 9am and I am ready for ribs and beer right now! Really sounds yummy.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 14, 2011)

Wait a minute......

The words "electric" and "smoker" just don't go together..........


----------



## masta (Apr 14, 2011)

Many would say neither does grape juice that comes in a "box or pail" and "good wine" but we knowit works well and produces an awesome product!


----------



## Scott (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the receipe, wonder how it would be on some wings? Hmmm


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2011)

I just ate and now Im starving!!!


----------

